# SRRV oath ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

What is the SRRV swearing in oath ?

I can not find it on the internet.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

https://pra.gov.ph/assets/citizen-charter/SRRV_Application.pdf


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

You go to their office, and some fellow from SRRV comes in , says are you Mr XYZ, do you agree to follow the laws of Philippines and be a good abiding citizen etc. Something like that. Then they give you your passport and off you trot.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What Freebiefan mentioned makes sense (be a good citizen) because an SRRV or a 13a Permanent Resident Visa is just that, we are not considered citizens of the Philippines and actually I prefer it that way, because I will never give up my US Citizenship.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I am trying to figure out how to renew the SRRV every year when not in the Philippines.



https://pra.gov.ph/assets/citizen-charter/Renewal_of_SRRV_ID_Card.pdf






https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/RRF-Modified-2-1.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I am trying to figure out how to renew the SRRV every year when not in the Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without even looking Howard, it's not possible.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I think the document talks about a letter needed if retiree is not coming in person, and a currier fee to send him the new card....and a higher courier fee to out of the country.

???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I think the document talks about a letter needed if retiree is not coming in person, and a currier fee to send him the new card....and a higher courier fee to out of the country.
> 
> ???


The letter will be a power of attorney, to be used if you are too unwell to travel. The SRRV is not expected to be used as a multi entry visa. They are expecting you to retire here.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Howard_Z said:


> I am trying to figure out how to renew the SRRV every year when not in the Philippines.





M.C.A. said:


> Without even looking Howard, it's not possible.


Renew your SRRV by e-mail, arrange to pay the fee by electronic bank transfer and as you indicated in a later post, provide the address you want your ID card delivered to.


----------

